
Show HN: Becoming a web developer – Free sample is out - owenfar
http://owenfar.com/professional-web-developer/
======
fiatjaf
I can't see inside, but I can imagine it is teaching people how to use Webpack
4, meaning it will have to be rewritten from scratch in two months, when
Webpack 5 is launched (with many nice features, indeed!).

~~~
JCSato
Oh god, I'm still on 3

